# VHI - Is renewal of cover automatic? Direct Debit made on my account.



## Peterus (22 Apr 2010)

I noticed VHI direct debited my account this month. I have not expressly renewed insurance with VHI. I have the "Renewal of your Cover" documentation they sent me. I decided not to renew with VHI  (€985.86 - Plan B Options) so did nothing as the policy ended on 31 March.

On page 4 there are some points regarding the Direct Debit Guarantee Information. I will contact VHI (lines closed at time of writing) and my bank (AIB) about this.


With car insurance if you don't renew the policy ends and the insurer no longer covers you. I've never had a car insurer continue a direct debit and never had to expressly cancel the payment when switching (although I usually pay the full amount up front...).

Is this normal for health insurers/direct debit/VHI?

Regards,
Peterus


----------



## Ravima (22 Apr 2010)

normal for most insurers now. They use a 'rolling mandate'. Policy is assumed renewed, after you get the renewal notice and do not cancel.


----------



## Peterus (22 Apr 2010)

Ravima thanks for the reply and info. If this rolling mandate is in place as a result of the policy from last year then I have myself to blame for not expressly cancelling.

I wonder would such a practice be tolerated by commercial gyms?


Regards


----------

